# Resolution reverts on new monitor



## NameonPrime (Sep 22, 2011)

Well basicly ive been using a small 16" monitor for almost 6 moths @ RESOLUTION  of 1280 x1024 and all was peachy unitl i plugged in my new samsung syncmaster p2450, 24" you see when im in windows i can change the resolution upto 1920x1080 but the problem is whenever i reboot, when at windows login screen it starts at that resolution for only a second then automaticly reverts to 1280x1024 , im using the latest possible drivers of the monitor(installed after the problem started),
got latest catalyst 11.8 and all win7 updates installed but this problem sticks

System specs
sapphire Amd radeon hd 6950 2gb
win7 64bit
asus crosshair iv formula motherboard
amd phenom ii x4 970 be 3.5ghz processor

what could be the problem? drivers?, windows? catalyst? faulty monitor?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you tried changing desktop properties in CCC?


----------



## NameonPrime (Sep 22, 2011)

its all in factory defaults and besides its just the matter of resolution, i log in, apply 1920x1080,
reboot, windows loading screen and the 1st second of windows login screen are in 1920x1080, then screen blacks out for a second and comes back with 1280x1024, what could it be , is it remembering my old resolution?, could driver reinstall(windows reinstall) fix it, to me it looks like a process that starts takes over at login screen, could it be a faulty monitor, i dont think its somethin to be done in ccc


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 22, 2011)

What is the resolution set to within Catalyst in Desktop Management > Desktop Properties?


----------



## qubit (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the weirdest video bug I've heard of in a long time. 

I recommend reinstalling your video drivers. It might also not be a bad idea to get the latest chipset drivers for your mobo either, although they are unlikely to affect this.


----------



## NameonPrime (Sep 22, 2011)

in catalyst desktop mangement its same as windows,


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 22, 2011)

Well so much for that, the only thing I can suggest is to follow quibit's advice and reinstall the drivers. I would use E-rocker's guide, stickied at the top of the graphics section. Good luck.


----------



## NameonPrime (Sep 22, 2011)

when is the new catalyst 11.9 coming out its the only thing holding me back from a windows reinstall

my system has gone through alot of "physical" and "mental" abuse throughout its short 10 month life

time to start on a clean slate


----------

